# 2004 V6 Valve Cover Cam Chain Tensioner Gasket.



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey guys I found the source of an oil leak coming for the Valve Cover Cam Chain Tensioner Gasket. I've been doing some research and this seems to be a problem on the passats, especially the passenger side head. I was on Blauparts.com looking at the kits and videos. The videos are helpful, but I need to know how to remove the bumper cover, the radiator, etc, etc, to reach the area I need to work on. 

This is the kit I'm looking at getting:Blauparts kit

And this is the page with the video on it:
Video

If anyone has dealt with this problem and can offer some insight, it would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Most people in here will tell you to inspect the PCV hoses and valve before doing anything else. If they're clogged, replace them. It is likely to be the source of the problem. If it still leaks after that... well, I've never done the job on a Passat, but on the A4, tearing apart the front end is not necessary. Neither is removing the camshafts -- not completely anyway. I can't imagine why it would be different for the Passat, but I could always be wrong.


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

so the gasket could be ok, but the pcv hoses are clogged? it seems to be coming from the front passenger side of the head...


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

dublax44 said:


> so the gasket could be ok, but the pcv hoses are clogged?


Yes, exactly. If the PCV is clogged, it often will ooze out the VCG, but then stop once the blockage is cleared up.


----------



## dublax44 (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok, I'll have to pull the hoses and look a them. Would you advise getting all new hoses or just removing the clog? It does appear that one of the hoses is saturated, but it's under the vcg so I don know. Is there anything else I should check?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

The hoses have a tendency to crack, so I'd probably just go ahead and replace them if they're original. I'd also check the jet-pump and PCV valve. Most likely they can simply be cleaned.


----------

